# Also looking for...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am also looking for some blyxa japonica. I have a decent supply that is doing well. I just want to fill in the foreground a lot quicker. As you can see I have little patience. If anyone has any to get rid of let me know. I have paypal and lots of plants to trade.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I have about six plants that all have a couple side shoots. -IF- you can wait a couple days, I'll trim them on Saturday or Sunday and let you know what I have available.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will probably be able to spare what I have also. They're not growing very well in the 55g (lack of CO2 I assume) so you are more then welcome to them! 

I may want some of them back in the future, especially if things work out and I end up buying your 75g 

If Erik and I don't have enough for you, try posting in the For Sale/trade Forum.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will take all I can get for now. I want to really fill the foreground in. I will be posting in the for sale forum as well I just wanted to try locally as much as possible.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I have some floating in one of my tanks right now because I don't have room to plant them. You are welcome to them. actually you would be doing me a favor by taking them.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can swing over on Saturday or Sunday if you guys are home this weekend. I am going to stop by Matt's house Friday night. Let me know if that is doable and how much you want for them. PM me with your phone number and I can call you to set up a time. Yah, I already lost your number Jack.

Thanks.


----------

